# Cichlid problems please help



## justindubkin (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey everyone,
I have a 29 gallon tank with about 13 different cichlids. Some are much bigger than others and I have just gotten 8 of them that are pretty small. There seems to be no problem between the big guys and the really small ones, however the same size cichlids are really trying to kill each other. Is it the size of the fish or the size of the tank? I was told to possibly get rid of the bigger guys and the problem would sort itself out but I'm pretty attached to them and don't want to let them go. Any ideas?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

First what type of cichlids are they. I'm guessing Africans, I'm guessing your going to need a bigger tank so that one of the problems. Can you post pictures of the fish?


----------



## justindubkin (Jan 15, 2014)

They are African cichlids. Here's some pictures sorry there ****ty took them with my phone.

https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hph ... 3622_n.jpg
https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hph ... 0330_n.jpg
https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hph ... 6215_n.jpg
https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hph ... 8099_n.jpg
https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hph ... 9712_n.jpg
https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hph ... 8065_n.jpg


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Okay pic two shows 3 yellow labs. Pic 3 shows a maingano cichlid or may be a hybrid also known as electric blue johanni. Pic 4 looks like a hybrid. Pic 5 seems like you have more yellow labs. Could you tell me how many you have. Can you tell me what the stripe blue one is. It may be a female Kenyi which are competing for the most aggressive african cichlid. Can you gets pic of each fish or a stocking list for me. I'm pretty sure there wasn't pictures of all your fish.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Picture 4 looks like a male Melanochromis Auratus. As Cichlidman said, provide a full stock list. What were all the fish sold as?

Your tank is far too small for these fish. How long has the tank been setup?


----------

